# Palm Desert vs Hawaii



## easyrider (Feb 13, 2018)

I was wondering why people choose Palm Desert over Hawaii. I haven't been to the Palm Desert area for any length of time and usually head to Hawaii and Mexico every year to get out of the cold. Palm Desert will be cooler temps in the winter than Hawaii from what I can tell. Palm Desert seems to have many things to do regarding activities so it might be fun. 

Those of you that have been to both areas in the winter, please chime in. 

Thanks

Bill


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 13, 2018)

> I was wondering why people choose Palm Desert over Hawaii.



I think it's because Palm Desert is a drive to location.  Hawaii requires expensive airfare.

But Palm Desert is much cooler in the winter - the low for this week is supposed to be 46 degrees.  The record low is 13 degrees - won't get that in Hawaii.


----------



## Travel1 (Feb 13, 2018)

I like both.  Hawaii is always nice, but as Denise states, expensive to get there.

Palms Springs is nice when its easy to get there and your want to relax.  Stayed there a few winters ago just after Christmas...first took the kids to Disneyland, then headed to the Palm Springs area to relax afterwards - it was the last week of Dec and temperatures were very warm for swimming.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 13, 2018)

We love the whole Palm Desert area and go there for about a month in winter every year. This week we are in Scottsdale and we are having regrets that we are not in Palm Desert instead.

Of course we love Hawaii but it is expensive and a hassle to get there.  It also rains in Hawaii alot more than in the Palm Desert area in winter.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 13, 2018)

Generally speaking, we can only afford to go to Hawaii EOY. Hawaii is generally a March week when we go. In the off years we look fir someplace with moderate temperatures, are relaxing and have activities we enjoy. In a few weeks we’ll make our second trip to Palm Desert. 

It’s not that it’s better than Hawaii. It’s just more convenient and affordable


----------



## easyrider (Feb 13, 2018)

Yes, flying to Hawaii has become very monotonous for us. This last trip we missed our connection home due to Airplane problems. Flying to Mexico seems like a drag anymore as well.

Palm Desert is about an eight-teen hour drive for us. Some areas in-between home and there are places that we would like to see but haven't visited. We have plenty of choices for timeshares in the area. Maybe Palm Desert next winter. 

Bill


----------



## Luanne (Feb 13, 2018)

For us at this point it's probably just as much of a hassle to get to Palm Desert as to get to Hawaii.  I've been to Palm Springs and Palm Desert enough over my lifetime to feel I don't ever need to go back.  I haven't gotten to that point with Hawaii.  And of course there's the beach, and the water.  Hawaii, hands down.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 13, 2018)

Another thing is if you golf, you can still find reasonable prices for a round of golf in the Palm Desert area.  Golf in Hawaii is crazy expensive.  Plus rain in Hawaii in winter is no fun, it is dry almost every day in the Palm Desert area.


----------



## bobpark56 (Feb 13, 2018)

Snorkeling seems to be better in Hawaii...if you know where to go.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 13, 2018)

bobpark56 said:


> Snorkeling seems to be better in Hawaii...if you know where to go.



lol, that is true !!! And I do !!!

Bill


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 14, 2018)

Several casinos in Palm Desert with baby boomer artists and bands in the twilight of their careers.  

The number 1 place out of state where Hawaiians go to vacation?  Vegas.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 14, 2018)

I like Hawaii but I also like Palm Desert.  But I'm only 2 hours away (by car), so it is much more accessible and much less expensive to get there.  

I find that the hassle of flying ANYWHERE with only a small carry-on to be a non-satisfying for me.  Also, going through security is a PITA.  What could be more fun, than unpacking my carry-on to take out the liquids, the computer, etc., emptying my pockets, putting my wallet on a tray that disappears as I'm in line, taking off my shoes, and taking off my belt (and being told to hold my hands above my head as I go through their scanner (hey, what is holding up my pants - - I had to take off my belt).  And then repacking everything.  Yikes.

I like being able to take a lot more stuff and drive my car.  Like my bluetooth sound system, some good wine, and things that I don't want to shop for when I arrive.  So we travel to places like Phoenix, Palm Desert, Newport Coast, Vegas, Tahoe, Napa, Carmel, Ventura, Tucson, Paso Robles, etc.  

So it is hard to compare Hawaii with Palm Desert.  Both are fun.  Both have their place.  If you are going to anyplace on the mainland in Feb or March, you have the best chance of having nice weather in either Phoenix or Palm Desert.  But Hawaii weather is more predictable.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 15, 2018)

The biggest reason I much prefer Hawaii over Palm Springs is the sheer variety of things to do there. Palm Springs/Palm Desert is nice, but unless you just want a golf vacation, you can run out of things to do there if you've been there often enough. Like Luanne said, I never tire of Hawaii and its lush natural beauty. And even when it rains, most of the time they're passing showers and the sun comes back out and all is well. The biggest obvious difference is the stark contrast in the landscapes of each (unless you're on the Kona side of the Big Island driving through the lava fields, which can be just as stark as the desert landscape of the surrounding area near Palm Springs); I know there are people who are just drawn to the minimalist beauty of the desert, but I'm not one of them. Give me the whole of nature just bursting out in lush greens accented with the vivid fluorescent florals of the Islands and the rushing waterfalls and sunlit rainbows anyday.


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 15, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> Several casinos in Palm Desert with baby boomer artists and bands in the twilight of their careers.
> 
> The number 1 place out of state where Hawaiians go to vacation?  Vegas.
> 
> ...



Hawaiians call Vegas the “ninth island.” There are quite a few people from Hawaii living here as well as those who vacation here.

We love both Hawaii and Palm Desert, but still prefer Hawaii not withstanding the extra cost of getting there.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## cgeidl (Feb 15, 2018)

easyrider said:


> I was wondering why people choose Palm Desert over Hawaii. I haven't been to the Palm Desert area for any length of time and usually head to Hawaii and Mexico every year to get out of the cold. Palm Desert will be cooler temps in the winter than Hawaii from what I can tell. Palm Desert seems to have many things to do regarding activities so it might be fun.
> 
> Those of you that have been to both areas in the winter, please chime in.
> 
> ...


Palm Desert Lots of Sand No Water
Hawaii Lots of Sand and Lots of Water
been to palm Desert area three time sin winter and don't care to go back. Hawaii about 20 times and want to go back. Hope Elon Musks fast flight of about 5 minutes in premium economy class prices come soon. We don't like the airport/airplane experience.


----------



## Jayco29D (Feb 17, 2018)

Someone made this point about traveling in CA, AZ and NV but this only applies to those of us close enough to drive: "I like being able to take a lot more stuff and drive my car. Like my bluetooth sound system, some good wine, and things that I don't want to shop for when I arrive. So we travel to places like Phoenix, Palm Desert, Newport Coast, Vegas, Tahoe, Napa, Carmel, Ventura, Tucson, Paso Robles, etc." We do local travel like this every month since we live in NorCal esp Tahoe, Pismo Beach and SoCal but we need to get away. Local travel in CA, NV and AZ does not feel like a vacation. I think anywhere I can get a non-stop flight and swim in the ocean would beat driving for vacation.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 19, 2018)

It looks like we are going to find out for ourselves. We booked Palm Springs and Lake Havasu for one of our winter trips. I'm reading that the bass fishing is decent in Lake Havasu. Plenty of hiking and walking opportunities in both areas. Both areas are warmer than home is the real draw.

The cost isn't too much higher than going to Hawaii after all is considered. Maybe $900 less depending on how many activities we pay for. Being that our main activity is checking things out it will be nice to explore in a new area. Hopefully traffic isn't too bad.

Bill


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 22, 2018)

We visited Palm Desert for the first time last month.  The weather was decent,  and there was a lot more to do in the area than i had expected.  We were only there for three nights, and easily ran out of time before we ran out of stuff to do.  

I love Hawaii, but will definitely go back to Palm Desert.  Might try for a little later in the year than January next time.  We used the pools, but i can't say that it was hot...

Living in Northern Ca, we flew since we were just down for a long weekend.


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 22, 2018)

easyrider said:


> It looks like we are going to find out for ourselves. We booked Palm Springs and Lake Havasu for one of our winter trips. I'm reading that the bass fishing is decent in Lake Havasu. Plenty of hiking and walking opportunities in both areas. Both areas are warmer than home is the real draw.
> 
> The cost isn't too much higher than going to Hawaii after all is considered. Maybe $900 less depending on how many activities we pay for. Being that our main activity is checking things out it will be nice to explore in a new area. Hopefully traffic isn't too bad.
> 
> Bill





1Kflyerguy said:


> We visited Palm Desert for the first time last month.  The weather was decent,  and there was a lot more to do in the area than i had expected.  We were only there for three nights, and easily ran out of time before we ran out of stuff to do.
> 
> I love Hawaii, but will definitely go back to Palm Desert.  Might try for a little later in the year than January next time.  We used the pools, but i can't say that it was hot...
> 
> Living in Northern Ca, we flew since we were just down for a long weekend.



You may want to consider flying into the Ontario airport rather than Palm Springs if you are flying down in the future. The difference in airfare can be significant and Ontario is only about an hour away.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 23, 2018)

easyrider said:


> It looks like we are going to find out for ourselves. We booked Palm Springs and Lake Havasu for one of our winter trips. I'm reading that the bass fishing is decent in Lake Havasu. Plenty of hiking and walking opportunities in both areas. Both areas are warmer than home is the real draw.
> 
> The cost isn't too much higher than going to Hawaii after all is considered. Maybe $900 less depending on how many activities we pay for. Being that our main activity is checking things out it will be nice to explore in a new area. Hopefully traffic isn't too bad.
> 
> Bill


Easy Rider, 
I live in San Diego but I haven't gone to Lake Havasu.  I've been told by others that have been there that you may find activities for a few days but a week may prove a little long.  But I suppose that depends on your own interests.  Also, in Lake Havasu I think that all of the resorts are neither gold nor silver rated.  So they are a bit more basic.  Whereas in Palm Desert there are at least 6 or 7 elite rated resorts.  

Please come back and report how you liked each location.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 23, 2018)

mjm1 said:


> You may want to consider flying into the Ontario airport rather than Palm Springs if you are flying down in the future. The difference in airfare can be significant and Ontario is only about an hour away.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike



Thanks, that an excellent tip, and exactly what we did.  Its been a while since i bought the tickets,  but i think we paid $150 each on Southwest from San Jose to Ontario,  and I think United was between $400 and $500 each flying San Francisco to Palm Springs.  Since we live in San Jose, that was an easy choice..  Not entirely sure, but would be surprised to find the rental cars cheaper at ONT as well.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up BRJ. Thanks for the airport advice Mike. Thanks everyone that posted !!!  

Bill


----------



## taterhed (Feb 23, 2018)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I like Hawaii but I also like Palm Desert.  But I'm only 2 hours away (by car), so it is much more accessible and much less expensive to get there.
> 
> I find that the hassle of flying ANYWHERE with only a small carry-on to be a non-satisfying for me.  Also, going through security is a PITA.  What could be more fun, than unpacking my carry-on to take out the liquids, the computer, etc., emptying my pockets, putting my wallet on a tray that disappears as I'm in line, taking off my shoes, and taking off my belt (and being told to hold my hands above my head as I go through their scanner (hey, what is holding up my pants - - I had to take off my belt).  And then repacking everything.  Yikes.
> 
> ...



You, my friend, need 3 things:  A backpack (1 personal item, Costco), a better carry-on 22" suitcase (1 carry-on, Costco), and TSA pre-check.  Then, when you land, hit Costco and buy the rest.

I can carry everything I need for a fun-filled and very chilled week in a TS in my 22" roll-on and gi-normous Costco computer back-pack.  Tablets, chargers, BT speaker, computer, headphones and more.  (Wine Aerator)   I find that vacuum bags really help to organize and shrink the suitcase.  Plus, if the TSA does want to look in the bag, there are only a few loose items and several vac-bags to go thru when repacking/checking.

Funny post, but traveling by air with carry-ons isn't THAT bad.  Besides?  how much clothing do you really need in the dessert?


----------



## taterhed (Feb 23, 2018)

mjm1 said:


> Hawaiians call Vegas the “ninth island.” There are quite a few people from Hawaii living here as well as those who vacation here.
> 
> We love both Hawaii and Palm Desert, but still prefer Hawaii not withstanding the extra cost of getting there.
> 
> ...


 

More like 'Ninth Planet'

But hey, what happens in Vegas....


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 23, 2018)

taterhed said:


> You, my friend, need 3 things:  A backpack (1 personal item, Costco), a better carry-on 22" suitcase (1 carry-on, Costco), and TSA pre-check.  Then, when you land, hit Costco and buy the rest.
> 
> I can carry everything I need for a fun-filled and very chilled week in a TS in my 22" roll-on and gi-normous Costco computer back-pack.  Tablets, chargers, BT speaker, computer, headphones and more.  (Wine Aerator)   I find that vacuum bags really help to organize and shrink the suitcase.  Plus, if the TSA does want to look in the bag, there are only a few loose items and several vac-bags to go thru when repacking/checking.
> 
> Funny post, but traveling by air with carry-ons isn't THAT bad.  Besides?  how much clothing do you really need in the dessert?



Thanks for sharing your ideas, Taterhead.

When I'm flying I use my 22" carry-on, I am old enough that I typically get TSA pre-check, and I carry a bit computer bag - - probably similar to the backpack.  When I go to Hawaii, I DO hit Costco. So, we are pretty much in synch.  

But I still find it a PITA to fly. It is so much easier to just load up one of my vehicles and drive.  

BTW, I got a kick out of your comment abt. the wine aerator.  We use one at home but haven't carried one with us.  (Yet).    I find that when in Costco, that there are some decent wines.  I snap pictures of the labels and use Vivino to give me a wine rating.  I works very well.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 23, 2018)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Thanks for sharing your ideas, Taterhead.
> 
> When I'm flying I use my 22" carry-on, I am old enough that I typically get TSA pre-check, and I carry a bit computer bag - - probably similar to the backpack.  When I go to Hawaii, I DO hit Costco. So, we are pretty much in synch.
> 
> ...



TSA Precheck has nothing to do with age.  If you are still getting randomly selected you are lucky.  The only thing age gets you is that 70 and older you don't have to remove your shoes.


----------



## Jayco29D (Feb 24, 2018)

We travel everywhere with a carry-on and TSA Precheck / Global Entry. We do not check bags anymore. Even with a carry on, we still do not use all the clothes we bring. Plus the beauty of timeshares is they usually have a washer/dryer.


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 25, 2018)

There are obviously many different reasons why someone might choose Palm Desert over Hawaii. 

Some possibilities:
- lower cost 
- more convenient (less travel time/ no time zone difference for west coasters/ easier to do a shorter trip or make the most of a week)
- gambling is available and legal in Palm Desert, not in Hawaii
- closer to home (easier to go home in emergency, remember that the Hawaiian islands are THE MOST REMOTE place on Earth)
- more retirees and more gay people in Palm Desert, perhaps more activities that the vacationer enjoys
- events, for example Modernism Week occurs in Palm Springs every Feb. but I don't know of any special, open to the public art/architectural event in Hawaii
- fear of planes/ dislike of air travel/ or maybe the traveler is on the no-fly list
- dislike or fear of ocean or volcanoes/ worries about nuclear threats
- racial prejudice (I'm sure there are a few travelers who prefer Palm Desert area because there are more white people there)
- health reasons that the traveler can't fly (pregnancy, certain lung and heart conditions, etc)
- health reasons that the traveler prefers arid climates (allergies, etc)
- past bad experience in Hawaii 

I went to Hawaii for the first time this last Summer and while there was much to enjoy I am NOT itching to go back. We had some negative experiences and an emergency back home. Being so remote was _very _stressful.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 25, 2018)

VegasBella said:


> There are obviously many different reasons why someone might choose Palm Desert over Hawaii.
> 
> Some possibilities:
> - lower cost
> ...



I want to add that weather is better in Palm Desert between Dec to Mar as it hardly gets any rain in the desert.  Between mild temperature and low humidty in the desert, it makes for a very comfortable time.  We also enjoy the Thu night market in Palm Springs.  It is not the usual trinket fair.  Love the Living Desert, and other attractions in the Palm Desert area.  If you want to hike, there is the Joshua Tree National Park.

To expand the bullet on low cost, for golfers like us, Hawaii golf prices are very high and Palm Desert area golf is much more affordable and there are lots to choose from.  It is also so much less cumbersome to drive with golf clubs as opposed to hauling it to the airport for check-in and pick up.  We are too cheap to use shipsticks.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 25, 2018)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Thanks for sharing your ideas, Taterhead.
> 
> 
> 
> But I still find it a PITA to fly. It is so much easier to just load up one of my vehicles and drive.



I agree !!! This last couple of years there were issues with all of our flights starting in winter 2017. Lost luggage, late luggage, delays that caused missed connecting flights and odd or smelly people. Our last flight to Mexico was delayed because some guy poked his eye on the seat and then delayed again when a child started projectile type throwing up all over the place. 

Some of our best timeshare trips are visits that we drove to. Some included taking a boat, atv's or golf clubs.

Bill


----------



## taterhed (Feb 26, 2018)

easyrider said:


> I agree !!! This last couple of years there were issues with all of our flights starting in winter 2017. Lost luggage, late luggage, delays that caused missed connecting flights and odd or smelly people. Our last flight to Mexico was delayed because some guy poked his eye on the seat and then delayed again when a child started projectile type throwing up all over the place.
> 
> Some of our best timeshare trips are visits that we drove to. Some included taking a boat, atv's or golf clubs.
> 
> Bill



To counter:  We just got back from two weeks in Hawaii,  East Coast to MOC and MOC to LIH and LIH to East Coast.  

Only had one delay (Hawaiian--due to T-storms) and had fantastic flights.  We did see one equipment substitution, but the airline re-seated us and mad us very happy with the credits/miles for our trouble.

I'm certainly not 'Hawaii only' and looking forward to hitting Phoenix or the Dessert this year.  Wish we could drive, but that ain't happening.
I'll agree, it is stressful being 12 hours from home by plane.  Sometimes, Europe seems 'close' in comparison to Hawaii.  But, that won't stop us from going.

cheers!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Feb 26, 2018)

I've gone to Palm Desert for 20 years in February. Generally, it's 70's in February (low 70's is normal high), sometimes 80's, and sometimes 60's. It was 92 this year before Valentines day. We've gone to Hawaii a few times as well, to 3 of the islands. Quite honestly, Palm Desert is our favorite place of the dozens of places we've been to within the US. There are so many things to do there, and, it's easier to get there and cheaper. And we own there of course. It's not a drive for us, it's a flight. We find there are lots of northeasterners there escaping the winter. In 20 years, probably 26 weeks in total by now, we've seen rain once, another good thing, can rely on sunshine. Generally, we fly into Ontario via SWA, cheaper rental cars there too. It's a beautiful place. Love the fancy stores, not that we buy much in them mind you!


----------

